# Saw this today



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Was out railfanning today and found this at a crossing in Charlotte NC.

CSX purchased SCL RR (Seaboard Coast Line) in 1983 and the signal post is still in use 30 years later LOL!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thermal Rd?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes sir


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Wonder if someone is really siting by the phone, waiting for the call, or if it is "Please press 1, etc?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol! That would be great! I can imagine an old time RR guy setting there looking at an old rotorery phone covered with dust, who had been forgotten about when CSX took over Lol!!!


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

That is an interesting pic. 30 years is the blink of an eye in terms of most infrastructure in this country (that's still in use). It is funny that a post like that has made it without getting hit or needing to be torn out for some other reason.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Very true sir! Just serves as an example of one of two things: Either quality workmanship or how slow the RR's are to change.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

C'mon, thirty years isn't a long time, seems like just yesterday!


----------

